# Million $$$ Woodpecker



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

There is a Million dollar reward for the Ivory Bill Woodpecker. I thought of this as I was out in the Mena Ar area and saw a really large wood pecker with a bright red head. Just as I glanced up it saw me and took off. It flew low and kept the trees between us. I saw it fly across the road about 70 yards in front and disappear in the thicket. Never thought about this stuff before. It probably was just a woodpecker , but an awfully big one and it was awfully freaked out. How would you document such without saying you sighted big foot.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I wouldn't mess with them. I've tried it three different ways and they always taste terrible.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Ed Norman said:


> I wouldn't mess with them. I've tried it three different ways and they always taste terrible.


I don't know about that, I always thought it tasted about halfway between an eagle and a spotted owl. Of course. that ain't nearly as good as most people let on it is though.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

you should try the trumpeter swan, it's even better than whooping crane.
OTH if you're not into fowl, florida panther is awesome like a good pork but better.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Camera is the best way of course. 

If you spot one, go back with camera/glasses/etc. and stake out the area. then just sit and wait. I suppose you could put out something like a suet block to tempt it back into camera range?

eta: you could also take a voice recorder with you to record the song. That's proof that one is in the area to someone who knows the sound.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> How would you document such without saying you sighted big foot.


You'd have to have a picture.

What you saw was Pileated Woodpecker, which is easily mistaken for an Ivorybill


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Did some looking and I just do not know. They look a lot alike. I See some big ones where I live but this one was really big.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I See some big ones where I live but this one was really big.


They are both as large as a Crow


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

they have been looking for these for years , they go in set up sensitive listening equiptment and leave it there for days at a time then go back an retrive it , then some one gets the joy of listening to all that tape if they here the right call then they go back into the area to watch.

finding one and proof would infact probably save them more than the million dollars they are offering in reward , in time and labor of doing the search themselves.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

We have some of those Pileated Woodpeckers around here. They almost look prehistoric, and may be, and they make a sound that would make you think your down in the Amazon jungle somewhere.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You'd have to have a picture.
> 
> What you saw was Pileated Woodpecker, which is easily mistaken for an Ivorybill


I believe you are right.
I don't believe that they will find an Ivory-bill, and can't really believe that they are spending the time a money looking for one.

Maybe they could foot the bill for a Big Foot expedition I'm planning next fall?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I don't believe that they will find an Ivory-bill,


I think someone may find one, but it won't be just the "average" person.

It will be someone actively searching for one, such as these people:


http://www.birds.cornell.edu/ivory/




> Between February 11, 2004, and February 14, 2005, the search team reported at least 15 sightings of the Ivory-billed Woodpecker. Seven of these included sufficient details to include in the Science article (Science Express, April 28, 2005).


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

If they do find one, the do-gooders will pester the poor thing till it meets it's demise. There was a story in the paper a couple years ago about some bird being seen ( in northern Illinois if I remember right ) that had been gone from this state for decades and the only known ones were somewhere out west. The bird could fly but it spent most of it's time on the ground. The bird watchers and conservation groups got all excited and wanted to see the critter. They kept flushing him out of the weeds he was hiding in to take pictures until he finally flew up and a hawk or eagle grabbed him out of the air and had lunch.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> They kept flushing him out of the weeds he was hiding in to take pictures until he finally flew up and a hawk or eagle grabbed him out of the air and had lunch.


I sort of hate to admit I got a good laugh out of that


----------

